# Computer nerds please read



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2018)

My son wants me to buy him a gaming computer so he can play games and post them on you tube. He wants a green screen and says he needs 3 screens. Can anyone break down what i really need to get him. Thanks


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2018)

Fart


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 26, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Can anyone break down what i really need to get him. Thanks


A job. That way he can buy all that expensive crap himself. I hate to break it to him but _*EVERYONE*_ posts themselves playing games on youtube. Unless he's talented or genuinely funny or something he's not going to get any subscribers.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> My son wants me to buy him a gaming computer so he can play games and post them on you tube. He wants a green screen and says he needs 3 screens. Can anyone break down what i really need to get him. Thanks


Like blue wizard said... Just about everyone does that now. No guarantee in any of it. I don't think you're realizing how powerful of a computer you need or how expensive it's going to cost. For that setup he could buy a badass used car. 



Blue Wizard said:


> A job. That way he can buy all that expensive crap himself..


Best advice you'll get.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=gaming+streaming+computer+setup+3+screens&num=30&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj-9Z-Wk5DdAhXM11MKHbmCDwcQ_AUICigB&biw=1104&bih=571&dpr=1.3

just start looking at prices....the effing desk to hold 3 monitors and all the shit is 300 bucks.....goes up from there.
you're looking at at least 3k for what he wants, and that's if you go with the cheaper shit, buy good stuff and you got 5 k sitting in a corner....

i'm fairly good at building pcs, been doing it for a long time, and it would take me at least 3k to buy good stuff and put it all together into what he wants


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2018)

Kids always "want"...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

a 27 inch monitor is about the biggest i'm able to see the whole screen on sitting at my desk. anything bigger and i'd have to start sitting farther away.
get him a good computer with a video editing suite, a good video card with 2 hdmi plugins, a 27 inch monitor to play on, and a 17 to edit on. if he needs more than that, tell him to mow grass and walk dogs for it.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 18, 2018)

Get him the gaming computer first. The sweats will crush his dreams for you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2018)

Get him a basketball.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 18, 2018)

Mind you some of the online gaming evens attract HUGE prizemoney..Dota2 was like close to 20mill. maybe its the new golf?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 18, 2018)

Ninja is beyond well off and he plays fortnite and streams. Dudes become a social icon.


----------



## redivider (Sep 19, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> My son wants me to buy him a gaming computer so he can play games and post them on you tube. He wants a green screen and says he needs 3 screens. Can anyone break down what i really need to get him. Thanks


he does not need 3 screens. the best gamers in the world play on just one. 23 inches is more than enough for a desktop setup.

you can paint a wall with green screen color (google the code and most paint stores can mix a can for that) or you can use a kit. green screen kits are like 20 bucks on amazon I think.

for recording video games he'll probably want to use FRAPS. google it.

and for recording and getting high FPS on both the recording and the game you need a high end gaming rig - most out of the box rigs won't cut it to record.....

and I don't think you are counting the peripherals - good gaming peripherals are expensive...

he'll also want to have a decent microphone... and a light with a diffuser (easy to build - regular 60 watt equivalent bulb pointed backwards towards a white background box)......

make sure you have the space for all of this - I don't think your kid truly understands how much work goes into setting one of these things up.... he might have to downsize his bed... and editing videos takes foreer.....

and lastly - Power Consumption. some older homes are not built to have that many things plugged in. if you are in a newer home then there's no issue. but if you are in an older home (built before the 1980s I would say) - then make sure there are no power surges/dips when the PC is on... you wouldn't want to fry your kid's new toy..... get a back up battery supply - not just a surge protector.....

good luck.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Ninja is beyond well off and he plays fortnite and streams. Dudes become a social icon.


He's one out of a few people who make money from it.. out of probably millions. 
I play it every once in a while and half the people you kill their name tag is.. streamer(1234) or whatever twitchtv or whateverYT (YouTube) streaming to make money is something to try once you're already working. A side gig that could get better. But the statistics of making it streaming are low as fuck


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> He's one out of a few people who make money from it.. out of probably millions.
> I play it every once in a while and half the people you kill their name tag is.. streamer(1234) or whatever twitchtv or whateverYT (YouTube) streaming to make money is something to try once you're already working. A side gig that could get better. But the statistics of making it streaming are low as fuck


Like becoming a rapper. Shit if the kids got a dream encourage him. It’s better then being out there with all the want to be gang bangers sometimes.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Like becoming a rapper. Shit if the kids got a dream encourage him. It’s better then being out there with all the want to be gang bangers sometimes.


Or you know.. instead of buying a 5k gaming setup. He could get a job and earn it himself.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Or you know.. instead of buying a 5k gaming setup. He could get a job and earn it himself.


If he’s old enough sure, I just figured any boy asking his dad for something has to be pretty young.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> If he’s old enough sure, I just figured any boy asking his dad for something has to be pretty young.


Then he needs to focus on school instead of staying up all night streaming. 
Also noone is going to watch a little kid


----------



## Kretzlord (Sep 20, 2018)

If he wants to be a good gamer, he doesn't need an audience. If he wants to be YouTube famous he needs a reality check. I crush my children's unrealistic dreams so I don't have to support them after they graduate lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 22, 2018)

We don't know the social economics of the Poster. He might be quiet happy to drop 5k or more on a present. Its still cheaper than horses or Go cart racing, even down hill bikes are not cheap.


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> My son wants me to buy him a gaming computer so he can play games and post them on you tube. He wants a green screen and says he needs 3 screens. Can anyone break down what i really need to get him. Thanks


You need to get your son a serious dose of reality....


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 22, 2018)

Ninja, Shroud, Dr. Disrespect, Kabby, WCRighttrigger, ThumblessGaGa, Flex Zone, Wanted, and many other males and the hundrededs Of females (model types) streamers wouldn’t be making money off it if they didn’t try. And everyone after Ninja is PUBG players (Each game has its own big streamer e.g. Zombies there is JD Dalek, Codename Pizza, and Glitching Queen who all made it on YouTube) and they get paid for it. I’m pretty sure with twitch it’s 5$ per follower for every follower after 5000 followers. A lot of people make enough money playing/streaming, just few make it rich & famous. If I didn’t love what I did I wouldn’t do it. Maybe that’ll be what they love doing (get them into graphic design or computer science) plus you could use it to motivate them to get their studies done.

Theres;
competitive players
Streamers (twitch, mixer, YouTube)
Walkthrough makers
Glitch finders
Tournament groups (MLG, KSI, Etc.)
Beta Testers
Game Reviews

A lot you can do and it’s a steadily growing field.

What if ninja didn’t get to become ninja, dude can’t even stream with a female gamer without gossip of him sleeping with her, married to a model, makes estimated 750,000$ a month playing video games. Hangs out with Juice Wrld. Living the dream on his dream job it can happen.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Ninja, Shroud, Dr. Disrespect, Kabby, WCRighttrigger, ThumblessGaGa, Flex Zone, Wanted, and many other males and the hundrededs Of females (model types) streamers wouldn’t be making money off it if they didn’t try. And everyone after Ninja is PUBG players (Each game has its own big streamer e.g. Zombies there is JD Dalek, Codename Pizza, and Glitching Queen who all made it on YouTube) and they get paid for it. I’m pretty sure with twitch it’s 5$ per follower for every follower after 5000 followers. A lot of people make enough money playing/streaming, just few make it rich & famous. If I didn’t love what I did I wouldn’t do it. Maybe that’ll be what they love doing (get them into graphic design or computer science) plus you could use it to motivate them to get their studies done.
> 
> Theres;
> competitive players
> ...


i read an article about that ninja dude... hes making a lot of money doing what he does. but he had a job and still worked until he didnt have time for a normal job anymore. he didnt just base his whole life off video games until he knew hed make a living a doing it. 

also...... its good to have a real career. noone is going to want to watch an older guy/girl play video games


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 22, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> What if ninja didn’t get to become ninja, dude can’t even stream with a female gamer without gossip of him sleeping with her, married to a model, makes estimated 750,000$ a month playing video games. Hangs out with Juice Wrld. Living the dream on his dream job _*it can happen*_.



So can winning the lottery or getting struck by lightening more than once but let's get realistic here.



P.S. Is MrStickyScissors your dad? You seem to be trying awfully hard to convince him to buy his son all this stuff.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 22, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> So can winning the lottery or getting struck by lightening more than once but let's get realistic here.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Is MrStickyScissors your dad? You seem to be trying awfully hard to convince him to buy his son all this stuff.


Yeah


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2018)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> SRh and Wizard sound like shitty pARENTs or they just have shitty kids. “My kids to dumb to do it yours are too.”


dont have kids... also its "my kids too* dumb"


----------



## Socioman (Sep 24, 2018)

I myself accept only games like https://duckdice.io . Other types of computer games are just a waste of time. Well, if you have nothing to do at all, it's a nice idea to play but otherwise why not to spend time in a more useful manner?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Spend money on a car, and make him earn enough to buy/build his own setup himself, if he really wants it. That would be a win-win, and would teach him the value of money and a job.. he'll probably drop the computer idea before he can even afford it, and start chasing tail instead...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

"my kid's too dumb."


----------



## min0r (Sep 24, 2018)

playing games, yes okay. streaming, no. there's little to no way he'd be able to make it unless he's a god at the game.
get him a good gaming computer, shitty headset that has a microphone on it, mouse keyboard all that jazz and call it a night.
kids shouldn't be streaming or on social media in general, if you ask me. it's a way of self validation, and only gets into your psyche, and harms you. why do you think rates of depression, anxiety, and all that have raised immensly in the past few years. 
followers, likes, shares are nothing but self validation. it's been scientifically proven, that when people get likes, follows etc on social media, dopamine gets released into their brain.
so logically, don't let your kid go down this path of streaming, it'll only hurt him in the long run, even if he makes it to be big.
let him play his games, and stick to that. there's too much that comes with streaming, you'd have to get a god like router/modem so that you're able to use the internet while he's streaming, possibly even change internet providers.
now because i know some cuck is gonna come in here and say "what if he does make it???"
the odds of that happening are 1 and a million, at least. it's not worth the waste of money, time, or mental space.



Kami Samurai said:


> Ninja, Shroud, Dr. Disrespect, Kabby, WCRighttrigger, ThumblessGaGa, Flex Zone, Wanted, and many other males and the hundrededs Of females (model types) streamers wouldn’t be making money off it if they didn’t try. And everyone after Ninja is PUBG players (Each game has its own big streamer e.g. Zombies there is JD Dalek, Codename Pizza, and Glitching Queen who all made it on YouTube) and they get paid for it. I’m pretty sure with twitch it’s 5$ per follower for every follower after 5000 followers. A lot of people make enough money playing/streaming, just few make it rich & famous. If I didn’t love what I did I wouldn’t do it. Maybe that’ll be what they love doing (get them into graphic design or computer science) plus you could use it to motivate them to get their studies done.
> 
> Theres;
> competitive players
> ...


i felt like i needed to respond to this. it's not $5 per follower, that'd be outragous. it's $2.50 per subscriber, and someone else has to pay $5 to subscribe. you don't even get this feature until you're a bigger streamer.
let's not forget that every single person you mentioned had previous things going on. ninja was great at pubg, shroud was great at csgo, disrespect rages and is just fucking hilarious, i could go on all day, but you need something that people will watch.
there's plenty of glitch fingers
no tournys in fortnite, the players playing currently are the beta testers, and the people that make reviews on the game have already established themselves, and aren't going anywhere.
to stream you MUST have something UNIQUE about you that other people will take interest to. if not you're wasting your time mental space and money.

i'd personally NEVER let my kid stream if i had one, because of the whole self validation thing in its self, that should be enough reason for you to not let him.


----------



## min0r (Sep 24, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Yeah


if you're his son, and still asking him for money, arent you a lil young to be on this website?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

buy a couple of disc golf drivers, a putter to share, and drag his ass out to the frisbee golf course....you'll both get some sun, some fresh air, a little exercise, and you'll be playing a fun game together...and i've hooked up a couple of times when a group of young ladies play through.....
playing games on the pc is fun, but it's never gotten me laid....


----------



## min0r (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> buy a couple of disc golf drivers, a putter to share, and drag his ass out to the frisbee golf course....you'll both get some sun, some fresh air, a little exercise, and you'll be playing a fun game together...and i've hooked up a couple of times when a group of young ladies play through.....
> playing games on the pc is fun, but it's never gotten me laid....


i don't think a 10-15 year olds objective is to get laid lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

min0r said:


> i don't think a 10-15 year olds objective is to get laid lol


really? that's not how i remember it....maybe not at ten, but by 13 i not only had "discovered" women....i was actively trying to get somewhere...usually frustrated....


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> buy a couple of disc golf drivers, a putter to share, and drag his ass out to the frisbee golf course....you'll both get some sun, some fresh air, a little exercise, and you'll be playing a fun game together...and i've hooked up a couple of times when a group of young ladies play through.....
> playing games on the pc is fun, but it's never gotten me laid....


I have noticed 
Not a lot of women play Frisbee Golf 
I wonder why?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? that's not how i remember it....maybe not at ten, but by 13 i not only had "discovered" women....i was actively trying to get somewhere...usually frustrated....


I agree at 12 my dick was becoming my friend at 13 I could not get enough
Thank God I had a boat load of older sisters who always had their friends sleep over and they were all at least 2 yrs older so they were in heat.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> buy a couple of disc golf drivers, a putter to share, and drag his ass out to the frisbee golf course....you'll both get some sun, some fresh air, a little exercise, and you'll be playing a fun game together...and i've hooked up a couple of times when a group of young ladies play through.....
> playing games on the pc is fun, but it's never gotten me laid....


Girl: "Can we play through?"
Roger: "Sure, but I'll need to bone you first though... My dick is a 14 | 6 | +6 | -9, so It'll be a fast and hard 6 with a slight curve to the right and a sharp left at the tip..."
Girl: "Perfect!"

See, it's that easy folks!


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 24, 2018)

min0r said:


> if you're his son, and still asking him for money, arent you a lil young to be on this website?


Don’t limit me man. I’m a peacock and you gotta let me fly.



min0r said:


> i don't think a 10-15 year olds objective is to get laid lol


I feel like you were an odd child...

I agree with the opening your kid up to the worlds opinion could be a bad idea if they’re insecure they could be open to cyber bullying. Like I said buy him the system, if he can hang with the sweats he can move from there.


----------



## min0r (Sep 24, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Don’t limit me man. I’m a peacock and you gotta let me fly.
> 
> 
> I feel like you were an odd child...
> ...


you bet i was an odd child haha. i wasn't talking about cyber bullying, i don't think cyber bullying is real, if i'm being honest. there's a fancy block button on almost any game/site you go to now adays.
soo are you actually his kid or not?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 24, 2018)

min0r said:


> you bet i was an odd child haha. i wasn't talking about cyber bullying, i don't think cyber bullying is real, if i'm being honest. there's a fancy block button on almost any game/site you go to now adays.
> soo are you actually his kid or not?


Hahah no bud, I’m a MMJ Caregiver with a few grow journals on here already.



STIGGY said:


> I have noticed
> Not a lot of women play Frisbee Golf
> I wonder why?


Dude... females love frisbee golf.


----------



## min0r (Sep 24, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hahah no bud, I’m a MMJ Caregiver with a few grow journals on here already.
> 
> 
> Dude... females love frisbee golf.


i was about to say you're growing quite a bit for a kid haha


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 24, 2018)

I agree... Get a job. You shouldn't be buying that shit for him. 3k-5k... I work in IT and I would never spend money on that shit. Waste. If he likes games. Get an Xbox One X and call it a day. I like gaming... But It's not worth it on a PC. Prices have gotten crazy. You want him to get out of the house every so often.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 24, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> If he’s old enough sure, I just figured any boy asking his dad for something has to be pretty young.


The boy is in his mid 30s.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> The boy is in his mid 30s.


Lol... Stay at home kid...


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Sep 25, 2018)

So many hating trolls for one bridge. These 2^ are jerking each other off about who knows what.

A lot of people here against computers for them all to be sitting on one trolling a thread when the op asked what computer not if he should get him one. You guys keep pushing your no kid having parenting advice from behind your “computers”


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 25, 2018)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> So many hating trolls for one bridge. These 2^ are jerking each other off about who knows what.
> 
> A lot of people here against computers for them all to be sitting on one trolling a thread when the op asked what computer not if he should get him one. You guys keep pushing your no kid having parenting advice from behind your “computers”


Its fantastic that you have thrown your two cents in and seem to be looking for an interweb fight, but you don't seem to have answered any of the OP's questions..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2018)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> So many hating trolls for one bridge. These 2^ are jerking each other off about who knows what.
> 
> A lot of people here against computers for them all to be sitting on one trolling a thread when the op asked what computer not if he should get him one. You guys keep pushing your no kid having parenting advice from behind your “computers”


I'm sorry. 

OP, I think you should get him an Aventum 3

*Dimensions & Weight:*
25.7" Length x 10" Width x 28.3" Height ; Weight up to 75Lbs

*Front Chassis Connectivity:*
2x USB 3.0 ; 1x Audio/Mic Port ; 1x USB Type-C 3.1 ; Multi-Card Reader

*Storage Expandability:*
Up to 8x 3.5" HDDs ; Up to 8x 2.5" SSDs

*Memory Expandability:*
Up to 128GB DDR4 System Memory

*Wireless & Networking:*
Up to 2x LAN Ports ; Optional 802.11ac Wireless 

Might as well spend a little extra and get him the ultimate package for it. It's really expensive but apparently your son is destined to be the next Pewdiepie so go for it.

AMD Threadripper 2990WX

64GB DDR4 3000MHz

GeForce TITAN Xp 12GB

500GB M.2 NVMe Drive

3TB 7200RPM Storage

$8,362.99


Oh, but wait, didn't he want 3 monitors?

The *Acer XR382CQK *is supposed to be the best on the market at the moment.

$1,132.99 x3

He also wanted a green screen and luckily those are pretty cheap a large one with all the goodies goes for around $200.

You'll probably need to get him a second computer just to stream off of so he doesn't lag, that's what most of my friends from youtube did back when I still had a gaming channel and was in the gaming community on there.


Other things you might consider getting.

Microphones

Sound deadening material for the walls

Video editing software


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 27, 2018)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> So many hating trolls for one bridge. These 2^ are jerking each other off about who knows what.
> 
> A lot of people here against computers for them all to be sitting on one trolling a thread when the op asked what computer not if he should get him one. You guys keep pushing your no kid having parenting advice from behind your “computers”


For the record. I use my phone to type this. Also, why not post this question on a forum for Computer Gaming? You would get a lot better responses. Not all "Computer Nerds" are Computer Gaming Nerds. At least put it in the Title. I was hoping it was a Security question.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> So many hating trolls for one bridge. These 2^ are jerking each other off about who knows what.
> 
> A lot of people here against computers for them all to be sitting on one trolling a thread when the op asked what computer not if he should get him one. You guys keep pushing your no kid having parenting advice from behind your “computers”


that's how we know it's bad for you, you want your kid to have a fat ass, wince when he gets up, and develop sciatica from sitting on the nerve so much?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 28, 2018)

I hope OP comes back to this thread one day.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 28, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> I hope OP comes back to this thread one day.


By now, his son has a new hobby. It is just as expensive, and he will replace it with a new one soon. 
Attention spans arent what they used to be.


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Sep 30, 2018)

“Follow this” on Netflix covers the billion dollar streamer industry thought to double next year alone.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>


Decathlon on the old Commodore 64....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2018)

He's 9 years old. Never said he was trying to make money. He just wants to be a YouTuber. Kinda like some of you want to grow weed but can't.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2018)

redivider said:


> he does not need 3 screens. the best gamers in the world play on just one. 23 inches is more than enough for a desktop setup.
> 
> you can paint a wall with green screen color (google the code and most paint stores can mix a can for that) or you can use a kit. green screen kits are like 20 bucks on amazon I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'ma use this info when I go to best buy


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> OP, I think you should get him an Aventum 3
> 
> ...


Bad ass


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> For the record. I use my phone to type this. Also, why not post this question on a forum for Computer Gaming? You would get a lot better responses. Not all "Computer Nerds" are Computer Gaming Nerds. At least put it in the Title. I was hoping it was a Security question.


I've been on this site for 8 years asking questions and giving advice. This site has always been my house to


----------



## halo2killer (Oct 5, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I've been on this site for 8 years asking questions and giving advice. This site has always been my house to


Cool... I just thought the question would be answered better in a forum about gaming computers. Since the OP was not really getting good answers.


----------



## PostIvory (Oct 31, 2018)

You don't need 3 screens and a green screen to run games. Your boi wants to stream games I suppose


----------

